# EKGs



## a_starra (Jun 26, 2008)

Our division is considering having the EKGs read by the same doctor who performs the visit/consult that day & wants to see if this will be bundled or if a modifier applies?  Does anyone think this will affect reimbursement adversely to bill together by same doc with same diagnosis?  

Thanks.


----------



## mmagness (Jun 26, 2008)

Are these visits/consults, etc done in the office setting?  We have doctors that read EKG's and see the patient (in the office) on the same day and we just append a 25 modifier on the E/M visit.  We have not had any reimbursement issues.  Hope this helps...


----------

